
Warmer planet, higher food scarcity - the-red-herring
https://komonews.com/news/local/study-global-warming-puts-crop-chomping-insects-in-the-mood-leads-to-rise-in-food-prices
======
WheelsAtLarge
You can add the higher rate of migration. Border walls will become the norm.
This is important to relise now so we can avoid future conflicts.

